# Super Bowl Will Be Streamed Live in the U.S.



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Football fans will have plenty of ways to tune into the Super Bowl and watch Tom Brady and Co. decimate the opponent (_this editor might be a tad bit biased_) in 2012. That's because for the first time ever, NBC and the NFL will stream the Super Bowl online at NBCSports.com and NFL.com through SNF Extra, giving viewers access to special features like DVR controls, various camera angles, in-game highlights, and other interactive bits, all in HD."

Are You ready For Some Football?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Decimate the opponent? Wasn't the same thing said when Brady and company played the Giants in Super Bowl XLII?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Decimate the opponent? Wasn't the same thing said when Brady and company played the Giants in Super Bowl XLII?


Very funny. Oh, the pain....... :angry:


----------

